# What tests hurt the most?



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

For all the tests you have taken list them and range them from 1 being not hurting at all to 10 very painful and a description, please thanks!


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi there. I've had 3 colorectal exams......First the sigmoidoscopy! OUCH! Everytime I have this done, I'm crying before it starts-this test needs sedation to go along with it! It gives me spasms like I get with IBS! I'm in such pain with this one and I just can't beleive the people that say this doesn't bother them at all! In fact, the first time I knew I was going to have it done, my mom said she'd rather have this test than a pap-is she CRAZY or what! Needless to say, this test is a 10 for me!Moving on to the Barium Enema! This prep is awful! I passed out from the portion of it where you have to take the pills! I had to drink the golytely-looked like an entire gallon (mixed with Orange Hi-C that I will never drink again!!!), swallow pills around midnight (just in case I wasn't dehydrated enough), and to top it off-a bag enema in the am before the test! Then, the test itself, after the balloon is inflated (ouch!!!) is fairly painless. I'd have to give this an 8.5 (if the prep wasn't needed, the score would be lower).Finally, the colonoscopy! I've done it and made it through-came out of the whole experience wondering what was all the fuss about! I'm such a baby! Prep wasn't too bad-disgusting taste but I only had to drink it twice-almost gagging here just remembering the taste! I had the fleet prep-took it once at 4:30pm and another at 8pm. Mixed it with gingerale and made sure it was COLD! Was in bed (even though I was so scared and apprehensive about the next day) by 11pm! Woke up and felt dehydrated (since I'm young, they put me at the bottom of the list-had to wait until 2pm!) By that time, I was very dehydrated and they gave me a sugar drip. Still scared but knew I had to bite the bullet and just go for it! The dr told me he'd give me an anti-nausea drug along with the two sedatives! I was out like a light in 2 seconds! Didn't even have the chance to feel sleepy-I was just out! Woke up when it was done feeling great! No gas, feeling quite giddy and relieved it was done with! This test is a 4-no pain at all involved-just don't like things that taste bad!As big as a baby as I am, I can't beleive I did all three of these and made it through!


----------



## Paintr63 (May 26, 2003)

i had the barium catscan ,drinking 2 bottles of the barium suspension that was "pleasantly flavored" ,which it isnt,was bad. yesterday i had the barium enema. preping for the test was no picnic.not eating was ok but taking the prep kit was interesting to say the least.2 hours of sleep that night made me a bit cranky ,running to the bathroom every 10-15 minutes was the highlightof the situation. the barium enema i rate on a scale of pain 1-10, i give it a 15. i was told the test takes 15 minutes,i was "hooked up" for an hour.i lost count on the number of xrays that were taken,so im guessing they found something???i had kidney stones 4 years ago and i thought that was painful. ha! i almost passed out from the enema.now i wait for the test. im so sore from the test that its hard to sit down let alone walk around. its not a hemorrhoid (sp) pain but more like my colon ,intestines,etc were punched repeatedly. i hope no one else has to suffer like this. doctor wants to do a colonoscopy in 10 days,im not sure i can go through that. ouch!


----------



## Myrna Richmond (Nov 29, 2001)

Just make sure you have the best sedation available and the colonoscopy will be ok. As long as you are out of it the test is easy. I didnt have adequate sedation, and I equate the pain with your 15. I am a coward so that didnt help. I know it need not be bad at all, because a couple of days before I had the colonoscopy I had a gastroscopy. {tubes down not up} I had good analgesia, and didnt know a thing about the test till the Dr told me it was all over. I havent done it myself yet, but the next test I have to undergo I will ask for more pain relief if it doesnt seem to work. Next week I am booked in for an invasive test on my womb. That is always without pain relief, so I am freaking out ++++. I feel so much better and braver after reading how all of you feel. it makes me realise that we all feel the same way, and are going through the same trauma. When I am going through my test next week, I will be thinking about you all and how you are all coping. it will give me the strength to go on. Sometimes I feel so alone. I have a consultant appt on Thursday and I am doing my best to be brave. Oh but it is so hard. The pain of the examinations and the tests are so much worse than coping with the illnesses. They are so embarrassing and invasive. I think our self help support groups are amazing. Without them I would feel even more alone and desparate. keep your spirits up everyone. Who knows, maybe in our lifetime someone will have the compasion to develop painless non invasive tests.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

I didn't mean to scare anyone. I'm just being honest. However, if it makes you feel better, I'm such a baby and worry about everything! SO, if I can do it, ANYBODY CAN! You'll be just fine and as I said, it might just be people that have a tendency for colon spasms (like me-my only symptom of IBS) that have problems with the sigmoidoscopy.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Here is my list in order of occurence:2000abdominal x-ray: painlesstransvaginal ultrasound: a little painfulhospital admit / laparotomy: not too painful (maybe a 5)abdominal ultra sound: painlessCT with barium and IV contrast: painless (had an IV morphine)second hospital admit / laparotomy: pain scale 15!CT with barium and IV contrast: IV stick a little painful, the fluid flow was a little uncomfortable. scale 1.Barium swallow with small bowel follow through: painless.HIDA Scan: the IV was a little painful; scale 1MRCP (MRI of the abdomen): painless.Transvaginal Ultrasound: painless2001hospital admit / laparoscopic cholecystectomy: pain scale 5.CT scan with IV contrast: relatively painless.Endoscopy / colonoscopy: procedure itself painless the prep was awful (vomitting etc); pain scale 3.2002 - DOCTOR and PROCEDURE FREE!2003CCK - MRCP (a MRI of the pancreas / liver / bile ducts). relatively painless except for the IV stick. scale 1.Scheduled for an ERCP manometry in September. Have been warned that the after affects may be painful but the procedure itself is performed under general anesthesia.Hope this helps. The actual diagnostic procedures were relatively painless in comparison to the treatment (the surgeries), in my opinion.LaurieJ


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2003)

Boxgirl, you said it for me. I have spasms too, so I'd rank the sig as the worst, followed by the barium enema. Colonoscopies were a breeze. I'm getting good at slugging down the Golytely, and have always slept through the whole procedure. I guess we should be glad there are ways to screen for colon problems. People didn't have these tests available years ago.


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

I've been "privileged" to undergo a flex sig, barium enema and colonoscopy in the past 18 months. In response to your question:Flex Sig ï¿½ Generally a 2 to 3, except a minute or so of a 5 or 6 when the scope hit a bend.Barium Enema ï¿½ Not pain so much but plenty of discomfort and some embarrassment (my gown came totally off!). I usually don't mind enemas that much, but this one was far from easy. (Of the three tests, this is the one I'd least like to do again.)Colonoscopy ï¿½ Aside from the stick of the IV (and even then they sprayed a local anesthetic), I wasn't aware of much. I remember being turned on my side and being lubricated and the doctor saying the scope was about to be inserted, but the next thing I knew I was in recovery. I experienced some cramping later, but it was more uncomfortable than pain.I haven't had other tests mentioned here yet, so can't evaluate.


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Thank you for your responses.







So, basing on these and others I have heard, barium enema seems to be quite bad, no? How is it? I've had plenty of enemas.. don't hurt at all really.


----------



## maxson (Jun 22, 2003)

First of all let me say that I am the biggestbaby about tests and dr. exams. Three weeks agoI had my first colonoscopy. I told the dr. andnurses how nervous I was and they gave me someextra meds. I was out before they started anddidn't wake up until it was over. I went homeand slept several hours more, I didn't remembera thing. This is the way to go as far as I amconcerned. During my colonoscopy my dr. foundseveral internal hemmroids, polyps on my rectumand anal fissures. I was in so much pain (andbleeding) that I couldn't even have the surgeonexamine me in his office (I told you I'm theworst). Now on Tuesday I am having surgery onall of the above and am a nervous wreck about it.I know I will be out for the surgery, but amafraid of the pain and blood afterwards. I willlet you know how the surgery goes, in case anyone else has to have this procedure done too.Wish me luck, I'm nervous-irvous!


----------



## Alex19 (Jul 9, 2003)

I couldn't believe what a breeze colonoscopy was -- the prep was a freakin' nightmare (phospho fleet x 2 days -- puked the second day and HAD TO DO IT OVER AGAIN), but the test was almost a relief. You get allll nice and sedated. You've felt to sh*tty for days that the test itself is like a vacation from discomfort.Have the SBFT and upper GI series tomorrow and am nervous about the constipation afterwards. Am a runner who has 10 miles on tap tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Paintr63 (May 26, 2003)

i had the colonoscopy. except for having hard time starting iv as i was a bit dehydrated ,it was kind of painful. once given sedation i dont remember much of anything. woke up in recovery room waiting to expel the air they pumped in. all in all it was not a problem. sadly though,in my case they found i have several hundred polyps and a possible cancerous mass,waiting on biopsy results. have to have complete colonectomy as theres no way to remove so many polyps. i hope anyone going through these tests can find comfort in knowing youre not alone when it comes to the pain the tests invoke. good luck to all


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

My prayers, and good luck to you, Paint.


----------



## maxson (Jun 22, 2003)

Paint, I am so sorry to hear they found so manypolyps. Do they have any idea how or why you wouldhave so many? Once they take them out is theresomething you can take to prevent them from comingback? I have heard that the chances of them beingcancerous is very low. Let us know how you makeout and the biopsy results. I will be thinkingof you and keeping you in my prayers. Good luckto you, I hope everything comes out ok, hang inthere!!


----------



## desirae (Jan 8, 2003)

ive only had one test done and thats the barium enema xray. and it was more umcomfortable than painful. the prep for me wasnt that bad, but i cried my way through the whole test. i too was told that the whole procedure takes about 15 - 20 minutes. i know i was in there with a balloon in my ass for well over an hour. it was horrible. they took a million xrays and when the doctor came in he was very rough and just rolling me around with this tube in my butt. it was very very very uncomfortable and i had that horrible D urge. it sucked so bad.


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

Ok Here we Go: Mine are rated on a scale of 1-10I'm going to just list the tests, procedures and surgery related to bowel issues since I have an extensice medical history.20021. Abdominal Ultrasound---score:0 peice of cake2. upper endoscopy--under IV sedation: score:1 I didn't feel a thing I think the IV stick was worse then the procedure3. ERCP--This test was a little more invasive and it took alittle more time to recover from: score:520031. CAT Scans 3 of them: they were easy the worse part was the IV stick: score:12. Small Bowel Follow Through: OMG, The barium was awful score:23. Upper GI: Again the barium was awful nasty stuff but the fizzy rocks they made me drink was kinda neat though. score:24. Abdominal X-Rays 4 of them: Actually I would score:0 on them they were very easy5. Open surgery---Uggg. Score:15. This surgery was awful. I had adhesions cut and part of my colon removed. Still recovering from this surgery--I get staples out tommorow







I have an ERCP on schedule in September Yeah..NOT.Since they found a mass in my colon I have to have a colonoscopy when I heal from surgery, and I'm not looking froward to this







I think that does it for now.


----------



## mbergeron (Jul 22, 2003)

You all say you were nicely sedated for your procedures. I told my doctor that I was scared and I wanted some extra medicine so that I wouldn't know what was going on. so they put medicine in my iv and ask me if I'm ready for the procedure(endoscopy) READY? I was still wide awake? I told them no, I'm awake. They said they could not give me any more sedation. WHAT? I had one done three years ago and I don't remember anything, I was out as soon as the iv started. Why would a doctor refuse to give you more when obviously we all know that they CAN!


----------



## buttmunch (Dec 17, 2002)

Colonscopy - 10. Hated everything. The prep was really awful. I took the pills instead of the gallon size drink and didn't much help since they were huge. I kept going to the bathroom all night long. I didn't know when my body was going to finish cleaning itself out. The docs told me that I wouldn't remember anything. I remembered a good portion of the test. Lap. Cholecystectomy - 20. I thought it was an easy surgery. Boy was I wrong! After having the surgery, I was in sooo much pain that I had to get a morphine drip. I was also very very nauseated and couldn't sleep much. The doctor told me to start walking immediately after having the surgery. I looked at him and in my mind was like "are you joking?" I am very thin and have a low threshold for extreme pain. It took one month to finally stop holding my stomach together whenever I sneezed. It also took a year to be able to use a backpack without pain. CAT Scan - 8. The prep was this lemony drink, which made me have diarrhea. Throughout the entire test, I had to hold my breath several times, which was annoying. The tech. had to retake some pics. Pelvic and transvaginal sonogram - 1. Other than having this done with a tech. student and her teacher, who missed my ovarian cyst, the test was completely painless. Upper GI endoscopy - 1. Loved it. Other than the needles, it was completely painless.Rectal exams - 10. Everytime I get these done, I always have a lot of pain, and I get some really mean docs, who don't understand my pain.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

*I want to stress to those reading this that many of the posts here do not describe typical experiences. DO NOT DELAY A TEST YOU NEED BECAUSE YOU ARE WORRIED ABOUT PAIN.* Yes the prep for a colonoscopy is pretty miserable. But you know what, most people on this board have been through it at least once, and a lot of people without IBS have them too. It's pretty darn uncomfortable, but it's just one long night of prep then you're done for a few years at least.As long as they give you "twilight zone" type sedation during the colonoscopy, it shouldn't be too bad. I've heard of a few people getting just local and that was not a good experience for them. The kind of sedation most people receive includes sedation, muscle relaxation, pain relief, and temporary amnesia. I was one of the few people who does experience some pain during the procedure. But I don't remember the pain, thanks to the drugs. I remember that it hurt, like bad menstrual cramps but in a different place. But I don't remember the actual pain, just remember that I felt pain at the time, because of the way the meds affect your memory.There are lots and lots of people on here that had colonoscopies with no pain other than the IV. Of course the prep sucks, but just get yourself a good book and some comfy wipes and settle in for a night in the bathroom. Honestly I've had many times when my IBS-D was very nearly as bad as the D I had during the prep. Maybe it's worse if you're a C-type and not used to D, but for me the worst part was how raw my butt got from all the D. Most of these tests are not pleasant, but they are just not fun or uncomfortable, and not so much painful. Surgeries I've had for other things hurt far more than any test I've ever had.For perspective, here is how I'd rate things. The surgery I'm giving a 10 to is surely less painful than many other ones, but it is one of the most painful things I've experienced.Tonsils and adenoids out as a teenager: 10Impacted wisdom teeth out at age 18 (hurt more because it aggravated my TMJ): 8My worst menstrual cramps: 6-7Overall average menstrual experience: 3The few seconds of pain I had during my colonoscopy: 7-8, but remember it was for seconds only each time I felt it.Overall colonoscopy experience, including the average pain/discomfort during prep and procedure: 3Upper GI: 1Upper endoscopy: .25 (my throat was scratchy for about 2 hours and I was a little tired, but the throat and the IV were the only real discomfort.)


----------



## Paintr63 (May 26, 2003)

sorry for not posting here sooner. i have been posting under another area. well i had a few barium catscans,the barium enema,the colonoscopy, a upperendoscopy and the small bowel follow through. I have since been diagnosed with (forgive me if i misspell)attenuated familial adenomatous polyposis.one large mass in sigmoid region is cancerous but may not have spread. large intestine has over 300 polyps 1/2"-2" in size. small intestine has less then 75 but are small(less than 1/8")stomach lining is pretty much covered with very very small ones. bile duct is enlarged and will be treated with medications after I have proctocolectomy w/ileoanal pouch ,ileostomy take down surgery next month.i'm on a "stand by" list as I hope to have surgery sooner this waiting and putting up with the pain is getting to me. and how is your day?


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

I can't believe what I'm reading! I had a colonoscopy several years ago with NO drugs of any kind. I had no idea that people get sedated for this procedure. I had to spend 2 days drinking 4 gallons of something that cleaned me out. By the time I got to the hospital for the test, I couldn't even walk because I was so weak. They took me into a room with about 10 other people who were having colonoscopies. They wheeled us out one at a time to have the procedure. Like I said - there was no drug given, even locally, so it was extremely painful. I'm glad to hear that it's not usually done that way! My barium tests were very easy in comparison.


----------



## magicjenjen (Sep 23, 2003)

I too also had a bad time with the flex sig. They took me back to the waiting room to put on the goofy three way gown and wait. No magazines, no books, nobody but me and the residual pain and cramping from the joyful evening before when I took the prep. I think the worst part was that they just forgot me in the waiting room for over an hour. It seemed like a long time to me and the longer I waited the more scared and upset I was. By the time they realized I was forgotten, (my Mom asked what was taking so long) I was hysterical and freaking out. I think the pain was so intense for me because I was so stressed by the time they finally performed the procedure.


----------

